# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  Need design suggestions

## dupati1

Hi All,

I dont know whether it is the right place to post this message or not, but please provide me any suggestions.

I have to design a requistion system for one of the departments in my organization and was planning to do it using ASP and SQL Server 2000.

All the employees of the organization should be able to post their requisitions
to the "department XXX". I have done this part creating a form and inserting the 
data into the database.

Now my question is how can i create a page for the "department XXX" people so that they can see these requisitions and post the solutions. I mean how can a person belonging to the "department XXX" can look at a particular requisition and 
post the reply. Even if i display all the requistions on to a page from the database, how can the "department XXX" person can retrieve that requistion, because i cannot display any link when i display the requisitions from the database.

I wanted to create a page on which the department XXX person can see all the requisitions and by selecting/clicking on any requisition can look into the details and there should a space/text box where he can post the solution. And of course i will save this solution to the database again so that it can be retrieved if the person submitting the requisition wants to check his/her requisition status.


I am a newbie and not sure how to create this kind of interface. Can i do this using ASP or should i need to do it using something else?. I would appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks in advance.

VJ

----------

